# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  گزارش گیری بین دو تاریخ

## alicomputer

من از دیتا ریپورت استفاده می کنم و می خواهم یک گزارش بین دو تاریخ بگیرم مثلاً از تاریخ 01/08/1386 تا تاریخ 10/08/1386 لطفاً هرکی بلده فوری کمکم کنه

می خوام دو تا تکس باکس رو فرم بگذارم و تاریخ را وارد کنند سپس رکود های بین این دو تاریخ را به من نشان بده
data1.recordset="select * from Doreh(نام جدول) where dates(نام فیلد)> ' "+cstr(text1.text)+" ' " and dates(نام فیلد)< ' " + cstr (text2.text)
doreh = نام جدول من در بانک
dates=نام فیلد جدول من
لطفا ای کد را تست کن و یا یک کد درست به من بده البته برام توضیح بده که چه طوری این کار را نیز با datareportانجام بدم
با تشکر 
علی شاه رجبیان
شاهین شهر
parsian_6885@yahoo.com

----------


## hrj1981

سورسش اینجوری
"select  * from  tabel  where date between '" & Text1.Text & "'and '" & Text2.Text & "'order by date"

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام دوست عزیز
به این سایت خوش آمدید لطفا قبل از زدن تاپیک تازه جستجو کنید .
این مسئله ای که شما مطرح کردید قبلا پاسخ داده شده در سایت جستجو کنید به جواب می رسید.

----------


## alicomputer

با با دمت گرم عالی بود ولی اگه ممکن به من بگو چطری همزمان هم بیا دو تاریخ جستجو کنه و هم در یه فیلد دیگه
مثلا از تاریخ 01/01/1386 تا 10/01/1386 به نام علی شاه رجبیان
لطف کن جوابش را برام زودتر بنویس. قربانت علی شاه رجبیان

----------


## lahiji

می تونی از عملگر ها استفاده کنی هر موقع که خواستی فیلد دیگری به QUERY اضافه کنی از AND یا OR یا ... استفاده کن

به طور مثال مانند دوستی که برای شما کدی را ارسال کرد پس فقط کافیه شما بعد از یکی از عملگرها فیلد مورد نظرتو بنویسی 

AND NAME='"+TEXT1+"'

توضیح 
AND : یعنی تمام فیلدهای داخل شرط باید برقرارر باشد 
oR:  یعنی یکی از فیلدها برقرار باشد در صورت وجود به شما نمایش می دهد

----------


## alicomputer

با عرض سلام به برنامه نویس ها
سوالی که می خوام بپرسم قبلا پرسیده شده ولی سوال من یکم فرق می کند.
من می خوام بانک رو فیلتر کنین (براساس چیزی که تو تکست قرار دادم) بعد هم تو ریپورت ببینین
من می خوام سه تا تکست روی فرم بگذارم که دو تای اون تاریخ را بگیره و رکود هایی که بین دوتاریخ هست را نشان بده، حالا بیاد از رکورد هایی که پیدا کرد کلمه ای که تو تکست سوم نوشته ایم پیدا کند و سپس نتیجه را تو ریپورت نشان بده.
من یه برنامه دارم می نویسم که مربوط به آموزشگاه های فنی و حرفه ای می باشد. من مشکلی که نوشتم تو این برنامه دارم.
مثلا می خوام کارآموزان رشته برق صنعتی که ار تاریخ 01/01/1386 تا تاریخ 01/03/1386 ثبت نام شده اند را برایشان فرم آزمون و آمار صادر کنم.
البته یه سوال دبگه کرده بودم که خوابم را داده بودن و اون سوال کدی بود که بین دو تاریخ را نشان بده
کد این را هم دارم که نام را جستجو کنم اما نمی دونم دوتا کد را چطوری مخلوط کنم و این را هم نمی دونم که چطوری تو دیتا ریپورت نشان بده.
با تشکر فروان
علی شاه رجبیان
شاهین شهر

----------


## alicomputer

مهندس lahiji کامل تر توضیح بده
چون من آخر کدم گذاشتم ولی کار نمی ده و خطا هم می ده
با تشکر بسیار

----------


## hrj1981

"select  * from  tabel  where date between '" & Text1.Text & "'and '" & Text2.Text & "'" and name= '" + text3.text + "'"

----------


## hrj1981

یا
"select  * from  tabel  where date between '" & Text1.Text & "'and '" & Text2.Text & "'" and name= '" & text3.text & "'"

----------


## alicomputer

بابا دمت گرم ولی من هنوز با این کد هم مشکل دارم  بعد از name به این علامت  ' گیر میده 
خطا:  
Compile error
Expected=expersion

----------


## مبین رنجبر

ببین دوست عزیز اگر برنامه Access رو کامل بلد باشی دیگه توی نوشتن SQL مشکلی نداری ... چون این برنامه در ساختن کد های SQL خیلی کمک می کنه .... در برنامه Access در بخش Query میتونی به صورت دستی کارا و شرط هایی که میخوای بزاری رو انجام بدی و خود اکسس کد SQL این کاری رو که میخوای انجام بدی بهت می ده .......

----------


## hrj1981

"select  * from  tabel  where date between '" & Text1.Text & "'and '" & Text2.Text & "' and name= '" & text3.text & "'"

----------


## alicomputer

بابا دمت گرم این دیگه خیلی عالی بود . شرمنده کردی
یه سوال دیگه داشتم 
چه طوری می شه یه رکورد را مخفی ذخیره کرد

----------


## alicomputer

توضیح سوال بالا
من می خواهم بر روی فرم چک باکس بگذارم که کپشن آن فعال باشد در صورتی که انتخاب شده بود نام فرد در لیست های دیگر نشان داده شود و در صورتی که فعال نباشد نام کار آموز در لیست نشان داده نشود.
برای مثال در فرم اول مشخصات کار آموز را می گیرد و تیک فعال را می زند پس نام کار آموز در کمبو باکس افزوده می شود حال در صورتی که تیک فعال نزده شده باشد در فرم دوم در لیست نام کارآموز نباشد

----------


## Runtime_Error_999

فکر نکنم اینقدرا هم که میگین مشکل باشه که اینقدر بحث طولانی شده!

----------


## alicomputer

پس چرا کدش را برام ننوشتی

----------


## hrj1981

اگر نام فیلد مورد نظر شما را hiden در نظر بگیریم
"select  * from  tabel  where date between '" & Text1.Text & "'and '" & Text2.Text & "' and name= '" & text3.text & "'_
and hiden <> '" & -1 & "'"

----------


## alicomputer

دست درد نکنه
اما فقط برای من بنویس که چطوری می شه اطلاعات بک رکورد را مخفی ذخیره کرد
دیگه کاری با تاریخ نداشته باش

----------


## hrj1981

توضیح بیشتری در رابطه با سوال بدهید

----------


## alicomputer

من تو نرم افزارم ابتدا باید مشخصات کارآموز را بدهی
در فرم بعدی کارآموزا را در آموزشگاه در یک رشته ثبت نام می کنی البته اسمی کارآموزان از فرم اول می آید یعنی هرجه در بانک فرم اول نام کار آموز ثبت شده باشددر فرم دوم نیز نام کار آموزان در کمبو باکسی قرار داده می شود و باید نام را از آن انتخاب کنند
به عنوان مثال کار آموز پس از گذراندن یک رشته از آموزشگاه رفت خوب حال می خواهم اطلاعاتی که در فرم مشخصات کارآموز ذخیره شده باشد ولی دیگر نام کار آوز در کمبو بکس فرم دیگر که اسامی کار آموزان را در خود جاداده است نشان داده نشود برای این کار می خواهم بر روی فرم چک باکسی قرار دهم که کپشن آن فعال باشد و در ابتدای ثبت نام با تیک زدن این چک باکس اطلاعات در فرم بعدی نمایش داده شود و در صورتی که تیک نداشته باشد در فرم دوم نام کار آموز نشان داده نشود 
امید وارم درست و قابل فهم توضیح داده باشم

----------


## majjjj

> توضیح بیشتری در رابطه با سوال بدهید


برام جالب بود که اینقدر صبورانه جواب دادین می خواستم ازتون تشکر کنم
موفق باشید

----------


## hosseinh46

آقا كسي هست استفاده از نمودار در كريستال ريپورت را وارد باشه كه وصل شه به ديتابيس 
كه از مقادير متغيير ديتابيس براي افزايش يا كاهش نمودار انجام بشه خواهشمندم توضيح كامل همراه با كد آن يا سورسي هست ... ؟؟ با پوزش فراوان

----------


## hosseinh46

آقا كسي نيست كمك كنه؟ (نياز فوري)

----------


## firoozi90

> "select  * from  tabel  where date between '" & Text1.Text & "'and '" & Text2.Text & "'" and name= '" + text3.text + "'"


البته باید تاریخ از نوع رشته ای باشه

----------


## rafatielham

> سورسش اینجوری
> "select  * from  tabel  where date between '" & Text1.Text & "'and '" & Text2.Text & "'order by date"


سلام. این سورسو کجا باید وارد کرد؟ من نیاز دارم بدونم چطور میشه بین 2 تاریخ گزارش گرفت؟
 فرمت تاریخ رو Number انتخاب کردم و سال و ماه و روز رو در فیلدهای جدا آوردم.ممنون

----------


## محسن واژدی

> سلام. این سورسو کجا باید وارد کرد؟ من نیاز دارم بدونم چطور میشه بین 2 تاریخ گزارش گرفت؟
>  فرمت تاریخ رو Number انتخاب کردم و سال و ماه و روز رو در فیلدهای جدا آوردم.ممنون


 سلام علیکم
این یک رشته SQL هست، به عنوان مثال در ADO در RecordSource و مثل این وارد کنید

موفق باشید

----------

